

100 years of the death penalty [Interactive Graphic] - EmilStenstrom
http://www.deathmap.org/

======
devmonk
I'm against the death penalty also, but this is misleading. Just look at
Central America, parts of South America and parts of Africa. There are and
have been many, many killings by the government in these places for the
purpose of keeping its constituents under control.

~~~
EmilStenstrom
Where do you get that data from? The numbers on that map are based on reports
from Amnesty, so they should be pretty accurate. But if you have a better
source, let us know so we can update it.

